# اريد عمل طائرة تحكم عن بعد محتاج نصائح الخبراء



## izalid (20 أغسطس 2012)

اخواني اعمل على تصميم طائرة لتحكم عن بعد للاقلاع العمودي 



و اريد ان اعرف هل يوجد دينمو يمكن ان يقلع بطائرة تزن تقريبا 3.50 كيلوكرام ؟؟

و هل يوجد فى جهاز الالكتروني متل المروحة المنزلية اوغيرها ؟؟


و هل ينفع تغليف الطائرة بعجين السيراميك بعد عملها بالخشب ؟؟


----------

